# [SOLVED] how do i test my latency with steam servers?



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

i wanna know if i got a good or bad connection with the servers of steam, specifically call of duty black ops... thanks for those who will help kindly!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

I am wondering why this thread is marked as "Solved"...

Did you solve your issue, or is this a bug/mistake :S

Cheers,
-Redeye


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

I solved it myslef, found the game's ip address that was on steam server and i did a tracrt and ping test on cmd..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Good to hear it mate 

Nice work !


----------

